# Slmss.exe trojan



## Toronado (Aug 10, 2003)

My computer has a trojan on it apparently. Norton Antivirus keeps popping up with virus alerts saying 
Object Name: C:\program files\common files\slmss\slmss.exe
Virus Name: Trojan Horse
Action Taken: Unable to repair this file.

Not sure what to do, here's my hijackthis log.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 5:08:34 PM, on 12/31/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\PROMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\ScrubXP\scrubxp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\slmss\slmss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\mwsvm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Keyhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Wisdom-soft ScreenHunter\ScreenHunter.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe
C:\Program Files\AproposClient\Apropos.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.gateway.net
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.seekseek.com/quicksearch.asp?session=58589B44-FDE9-454B-9F6B-83C4401BD261&version_id=18
R3 - URLSearchHook: IncrediFindBHO Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 auto.search.msn.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 search.netscape.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 ieautosearch
O1 - Hosts: 12.129.205.209 search.netscape.com12.129.205.209 sitefinder.verisign.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {01C5BF6C-E699-4CD7-BEA1-786FA05C83AB} - C:\Program Files\AproposClient\AproposPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Popup Manager - {08E74C67-99A6-45C7-94DA-A397A8FD8082} - C:\Program Files\Popup Manager\PopupMgr_1.0.1.5.dll
O2 - BHO: DefaultSearch.SeekSeek - {5074851C-F67A-488E-A9C9-C244573F4068} - C:\WINDOWS\ieasst.dll
O2 - BHO: NavErrRedir Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PROMon.exe] PROMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sc] C:\Program Files\ScrubXP\scrubxp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoUpdater] C:\PROGRA~1\AUTOUP~1\AUTOUP~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [slmss] C:\Program Files\Common Files\slmss\slmss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mwsvm] C:\WINDOWS\mwsvm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [version] C:\WINDOWS\System32\version.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinEssential] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Keyhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrojanScanner] C:\Program Files\Trojan Remover\Trjscan.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [absr] C:\WINDOWS\mwsvm.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [updater] C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpyBan] "C:\Program Files\SpyBan\SpyBan.exe" /s
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe /0
O4 - Startup: AdDestroyer.lnk = C:\Program Files\AdDestroyer\AdDestroyer.exe
O4 - Startup: ScreenHunter 4.0 Free.lnk = C:\Program Files\Wisdom-soft ScreenHunter\ScreenHunter.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Install Pending Files.LNK = C:\Program Files\SIFXINST\SIFXINST.EXE
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\inetadpt.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\inetadpt.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\inetadpt.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\inetadpt.dll
O16 - DPF: ChatSpace Full Java Client 4.0.0.301 - http://63.102.226.240:8000/Java/cfs40301.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potc_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {0F04992B-E661-4DB9-B223-903AB628225D} (DoMoreRunExe.DoMoreRun) - file://C:\Program Files\Gateway\Do More\DoMoreRunExe.CAB
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://active.macromedia.com/director/cabs/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst0309.cab
O16 - DPF: {4D7F48C0-CB49-4EA6-97D4-04F4EACC2F3B} (InstallShield Setup Player 2K2) - http://www.ipswitch.com/_installs/wsftp_le/setup.exe
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mjack547 (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Toronado looks like you got a few problems on your system...

Click on the link to download http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/cwschronicles.html

Run the program

Next:

Download Spybot http://tomcoyote.org/SPYBOT/index1.php

Make sure to follow the instructions for updates prior to running the scan.

Click on "Search For updates". Click "Download updates." selected.

Next:

Download AdAware http://www.lavasoftusa.com/
Before you scan with AdAware, check for updates by using the webupdate.

Reboot and post another HJT log and someone will take a look at your new log.
[


----------



## winchester73 (Aug 18, 2003)

Could you please follow this path, and submit the slmss.exe file for evaluation ... C:\Program Files\Common Files\slmss\slmss.exe

To: http://submit.lavahelp.com/

For help running Ad-Aware, please see this reference guide: http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=164245


----------



## Toronado (Aug 10, 2003)

I downloaded and ran the program from the spywareinfo.com link, I updated and scanned my computer with both Adaware and Spybot. I wasn't able to submit the file though for some reason.

Here's my new HJT log.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 6:18:40 PM, on 1/1/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\PROMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\NMSSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Keyhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\AdDestroyer\AdDestroyer.exe
C:\Program Files\Wisdom-soft ScreenHunter\ScreenHunter.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\AproposClient\Apropos.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\ScrubXP\scrubxp.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SpybotSD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.gateway.net
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.seekseek.com/quicksearch.asp?session=58589B44-FDE9-454B-9F6B-83C4401BD261&version_id=18
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {01C5BF6C-E699-4CD7-BEA1-786FA05C83AB} - C:\Program Files\AproposClient\AproposPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Popup Manager - {08E74C67-99A6-45C7-94DA-A397A8FD8082} - C:\Program Files\Popup Manager\PopupMgr_1.0.1.5.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PROMon.exe] PROMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sc] C:\Program Files\ScrubXP\scrubxp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoUpdater] C:\PROGRA~1\AUTOUP~1\AUTOUP~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [version] C:\WINDOWS\System32\version.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrojanScanner] C:\Program Files\Trojan Remover\Trjscan.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [updater] C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [New.net Startup] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~2.DLL,NewDotNetStartup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpyBan] "C:\Program Files\SpyBan\SpyBan.exe" /s
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe /0
O4 - Startup: AdDestroyer.lnk = C:\Program Files\AdDestroyer\AdDestroyer.exe
O4 - Startup: ScreenHunter 4.0 Free.lnk = C:\Program Files\Wisdom-soft ScreenHunter\ScreenHunter.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Install Pending Files.LNK = C:\Program Files\SIFXINST\SIFXINST.EXE
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: ChatSpace Full Java Client 4.0.0.301 - http://63.102.226.240:8000/Java/cfs40301.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potc_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {0F04992B-E661-4DB9-B223-903AB628225D} (DoMoreRunExe.DoMoreRun) - file://C:\Program Files\Gateway\Do More\DoMoreRunExe.CAB
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://active.macromedia.com/director/cabs/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst0309.cab
O16 - DPF: {4D7F48C0-CB49-4EA6-97D4-04F4EACC2F3B} (InstallShield Setup Player 2K2) - http://www.ipswitch.com/_installs/wsftp_le/setup.exe
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab

By the way, things seem to have gotten worse, the norton virus alert used to come up once every few seconds and I'd just click ok and it would go away, but now the virus alert never disappears.


----------



## Toronado (Aug 10, 2003)

50+ IE windows just opened and wouldn't close. When I tried opening task manager nothing happened. I had to manually turn off my computer. And when I turned it back on my address bar and quicklaunch had disappeared. Any advice?


----------



## Toronado (Aug 10, 2003)

Can someone look over my hjt log, please? Thanks.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi Toronado

Sorry nobody got back to your log. If you are still having this problem please do this:

Go to Add/Remove programs and uninstall New.Net if it is there.

Some of the files we are going to delete may be hidden files so click on My Computer. Go to Tools > Folder Options. Click on the View tab and make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files". Now click "Apply to all folders"
Click "Apply" then "OK"

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close all windows except HijackThis and click "Fix checked"

*R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch =

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.seekseek.com/quicksearch...p;version_id=18

R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {01C5BF6C-E699-4CD7-BEA1-786FA05C83AB} - C:\Program Files\AproposClient\AproposPlugin.dll

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoUpdater] C:\PROGRA~1\AUTOUP~1\AUTOUP~1.EXE

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [version] C:\WINDOWS\System32\version.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [updater] C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [New.net Startup] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~2.DLL,NewDotNetStartup*

Restart to safe mode and delete:

The C:\WINDOWS\System32\*version.exe* file
The C:\Program Files\Common files\*updater* folder
The C:\Program Files\*AutoUpdate* folder
The C:\Program Files\*AproposClient* folder

See here for starting to safe mode:

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2001052409420406


----------



## Toronado (Aug 10, 2003)

I couldn't find everything you said. But I deleted all the other stuff. Everything seems to be going smoothly. Here's my HJT log.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 3:02:04 PM, on 1/11/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\PROMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\ScrubXP\scrubxp.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Wisdom-soft ScreenHunter\ScreenHunter.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\NMSSvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Agnitum\OUTPOS~1.0\outpost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.gateway.net
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Popup Manager - {08E74C67-99A6-45C7-94DA-A397A8FD8082} - C:\Program Files\Popup Manager\PopupMgr_1.0.1.5.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PROMon.exe] PROMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sc] C:\Program Files\ScrubXP\scrubxp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrojanScanner] C:\Program Files\Trojan Remover\Trjscan.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Outpost Firewall] "C:\Program Files\Agnitum\Outpost Firewall 1.0\outpost.exe" /waitservice
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe /0
O4 - Startup: ScreenHunter 4.0 Free.lnk = C:\Program Files\Wisdom-soft ScreenHunter\ScreenHunter.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Install Pending Files.LNK = C:\Program Files\SIFXINST\SIFXINST.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Magic Nettrace (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Magic Nettrace (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: ChatSpace Full Java Client 4.0.0.301 - http://63.102.226.240:8000/Java/cfs40301.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potc_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {0F04992B-E661-4DB9-B223-903AB628225D} (DoMoreRunExe.DoMoreRun) - file://C:\Program Files\Gateway\Do More\DoMoreRunExe.CAB
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://active.macromedia.com/director/cabs/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst0309.cab
O16 - DPF: {4D7F48C0-CB49-4EA6-97D4-04F4EACC2F3B} (InstallShield Setup Player 2K2) - http://www.ipswitch.com/_installs/wsftp_le/setup.exe
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab

Thank you for your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

That log looks good. What didn't you find?


----------



## Toronado (Aug 10, 2003)

C:\WINDOWS\System32\version.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [version] C:\WINDOWS\System32\version.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [updater] C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [New.net Startup] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~2.DLL,NewDotNetStartup

Those were the things that I couldn't find, and new.net wasn't in my add/remove programs list when I checked.

Thanks again.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Are you saying that these were not in the Hijack This log to fix?:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [version] C:\WINDOWS\System32\version.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [updater] C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [New.net Startup] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~2.DLL,NewDotNetStartup

Post another log please.


----------



## Toronado (Aug 10, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Will you post another log please?


----------



## Toronado (Aug 10, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 12:18:55 PM, on 1/12/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\NMSSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\PROMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\ScrubXP\scrubxp.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Agnitum\Outpost Firewall 1.0\outpost.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Wisdom-soft ScreenHunter\ScreenHunter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.gateway.net
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0549E6CB-9985-42F6-8FD6-4EC017E6AAE1} - C:\Program Files\Surfapps.com\PopThis! Free Version\PopThis.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Popup Manager - {08E74C67-99A6-45C7-94DA-A397A8FD8082} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PROMon.exe] PROMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sc] C:\Program Files\ScrubXP\scrubxp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrojanScanner] C:\Program Files\Trojan Remover\Trjscan.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Outpost Firewall] "C:\Program Files\Agnitum\Outpost Firewall 1.0\outpost.exe" /waitservice
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe /0
O4 - Startup: ScreenHunter 4.0 Free.lnk = C:\Program Files\Wisdom-soft ScreenHunter\ScreenHunter.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Install Pending Files.LNK = C:\Program Files\SIFXINST\SIFXINST.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PopThis! Options... (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Magic Nettrace (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Magic Nettrace (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: ChatSpace Full Java Client 4.0.0.301 - http://63.102.226.240:8000/Java/cfs40301.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potc_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {0F04992B-E661-4DB9-B223-903AB628225D} (DoMoreRunExe.DoMoreRun) - file://C:\Program Files\Gateway\Do More\DoMoreRunExe.CAB
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://active.macromedia.com/director/cabs/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst0309.cab
O16 - DPF: {4D7F48C0-CB49-4EA6-97D4-04F4EACC2F3B} (InstallShield Setup Player 2K2) - http://www.ipswitch.com/_installs/wsftp_le/setup.exe
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Looks good! :up:


----------



## Toronado (Aug 10, 2003)

Thank you so much for your help. My computer is running better than it has in awhile.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

You're Welcome! :up:


----------



## kdogg99 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hello
I am not sure about how to fix this same problem. I don't have the same files to check as the guy in this thread. could you give me a hand. should norton '03 solve this problem?? here is my Hijack This log

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 2:09:34 AM, on 1/29/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\ADVTOOLS\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGITECH\MOUSEWARE\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT HARDWARE\KEYBOARD\TYPE32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZTSB04.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPHMON03.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\UPDATER\WUPDATER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CLEARSEARCH\LOADER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SAHAGENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEFEATURES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\MEDIA MANAGER\AIRSVCU.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\FINDFAST.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINOA386.MOD
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPHIPM09.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.ca/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://popnav.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: IncrediFindBHO Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL
F1 - win.ini: run=hpfsched
O2 - BHO: Ipswitch.WsftpBrowserHelper - {601ED020-FB6C-11D3-87D8-0050DA59922B} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\WS_FTP PRO\WSBHO2K0.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000EF1-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {000020DD-C72E-4113-AF77-DD56626C6C42} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: NavErrRedir Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Advanced Tools Check] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\ADVTOOLS\ADVCHK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NPROTECT] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\ADVTOOLS\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegShave] C:\Progra~1\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\LOGITECH\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliType] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Keyboard\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP\WINAMPa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CXMon] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\PhotoSmart\Photo Imaging\Hpi_Monitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon03] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPHMON03.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [updater] C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [stcloader] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\stcloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ClrSchLoader] \Program Files\ClearSearch\Loader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSVersion] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\INTERNETFEATURES.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SAHAgent] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SahAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iefeatures] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEFEATURES.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NPROTECT] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\ADVTOOLS\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Startup: Media Manager Indexer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Media Manager\AIRSVCU.EXE
O4 - Startup: Introducing Media Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Media Manager\SPLASHA.EXE
O4 - Startup: Corel MEDIA FOLDERS INDEXER 8.LNK = C:\Program Files\Corel\Programs\MFIndexer.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! MahJong - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ot0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/swdir.cab
O16 - DPF: {72C23FEC-3AF9-48FC-9597-241A8EBDFE0A} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://ftp.hp.com/pub/automatic/player/isetupML.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3DFA998-A486-11D4-AA25-00C04F72DAEB} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://sc.communities.msn.com/controls/PhotoUC/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://sc.communities.msn.com/controls/chat/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37892.5640509259
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {00000EF1-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - http://www.netpaloffers.net/NetpalOffers/DMO1/plytuSc.cab
O16 - DPF: {13197ACE-6851-45C3-A7FF-C281324D5489} - http://www.2nd-thought.com/files/install013.exe


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Run hijackthis again and put a checkmark against these entries....double check
in case you miss anything....
.....then,close all browser and outlook windows and "fix checked"

*R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://popnav.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: IncrediFindBHO Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000EF1-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {000020DD-C72E-4113-AF77-DD56626C6C42} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: NavErrRedir Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [updater] C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [stcloader] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\stcloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ClrSchLoader] \Program Files\ClearSearch\Loader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSVersion] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\INTERNETFEATURES.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SAHAgent] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SahAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iefeatures] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEFEATURES.exe
O16 - DPF: {00000EF1-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - http://www.netpaloffers.net/NetpalO...MO1/plytuSc.cab

Re-boot into safe mode and delete:
C:\Program Files\Common files\updater
C:\Program Files\ClearSearch [FOLDER]
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\INTERNETFEATURES.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SahAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEFEATURES.exe

If the files aren't visible then 
Go to Tools > Folder Options. Click on the View tab and make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files". Now click "Apply to all folders"
Click "Apply" then "OK"

*


----------

